# Eingabe von einer Datei holen



## kevkev (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe da soetwas gefunden:
z.b.:

test2 <test

dabei werden ja die befehle in der datei test an das programm test2 übergeben.
Doch wartet das Programm auch auf eine Mögliche eingabe vom programm, oder werden die befehle nacheinander ohne zu warte übergeben?

Denn manchmal will das nicht so wirklich gehen .
jedenfalls habe Ich z.b. in einer Datei 100mal "no" reingeschrieben, weil nach der 2. eingabe "no" eingetippt werden muss.
Aber es tut es nicht. die erste eingabe, wo man [Enter] drücken muss, funktioniert.

Wäre eine neue Zeile praktisch dann ein [Enter]?
Oder wie genau mache Ich das?

danke.

gruß kevin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Dezember 2005)

Du koenntest es auch mal hiermit probieren:

```
cat test | test2
```


----------



## kevkev (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Mhh, tut nicht wirklich.
Die erste Abfrage macht er, da muss Ich praktisch nur enter drücken, aber bei der zweiten, wo ich entweder "n" oder "y" eingeben muss, macht er nicht !.

Es geht dabei um das script:
http://www.psychostats.com/downloads/psychostats/

Ich möchte mir ein kleines bash script schreiben, was mir automatisch nen gameserver mit den dazugehörigen statistiken erstellt.
Das ganze ist auch kein problem, nur wie ich befehle, wie es ein mensch macht, nacheinander abgebe, sofern ne abfrage kommt, geht nicht !

gruß kevin


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Das wird auch nicht so einfach gehen, denn wie ich gesehen hab verwenden die in dem Skript readline. Und dabei wird direkt mit dem Terminal kommuniziert und das verhindert dann das die Werte von der Standardeingabe genommen werden.

Allerdings kannst du doch auch eine Konfigurationsdatei erstellen, diese dann dem install.pl Skript übergeben und die Option --useconfonly  benutzen - dann ist das Skript nicht mehr interaktiv und nimmt die voreingestellten Werte aus der Konfigurationsdatei.

Gruß


----------



## kevkev (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Mhh, und wie genau funktioniert dieses "useconfonly"?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2005)

Tja, da mußt du einfach in den (Perl) Code kucken. Aber im Prinzip kannst du ja einen Durchlauf per Hand machen und das Teil generiert dann irgendeine Konfig-Datei. Diese nimmst du dann einfach als Vorlage für die anderen Installationen. (Du kannst diese ja z.B. als here document in dein Skript einbetten und evtl. auch ein paar Ersetzungen drin vornehmen.

Gruß


----------



## kevkev (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Uff, ok, dann werd ich mich mal durch schauen !
Danke.

gruß kevin


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2005)

Übrigens, eine Beispieldatei findest du gleich in der Distribution. (stats.cfg.orig) Du könntest du ja z.B. auch anpassen - aber auch in der Datei steht, das es einfacher ist das Skript durchlaufen zu lassen.

Wenn du das angepasst hast mußt du (vermutlich) nur ./install.pl --useconfonly --config=meineconfig.cfg aufrufen.

Gruß


----------

